# the murder is not beyond her capabilities



## JennaP1984

how do i say 'the murder is therefore not beyond her capabilities?'

Le meutre est donc ne pas au-delà de ses facultés?


----------



## edwingill

le meu*r*tre n'est pas au-dessus de ses moyens


----------



## danielle_davout

edwingill said:
			
		

> le meu*r*tre n'est pas au-dessus de ses moyens


tout dépend des moyens !
moyens intellectuels, physiques, ou financiers ?

avec autre chose que "murder"
j'aurais traduit "not beyond her capablities" par  "est dans ses cordes"
"rentre dans ses compétences" elle peut le faire !

si on  ne parle pas d'une professionnelle du crime, c'est raté !

the murder is therefore not beyond her capabilities
sans contexte, que peut-on dire rien de précis
elle reste donc suspecte ! 
on ne peut donc la rayer de la liste des suspects
rien n'exclut donc qu'elle n'ait pu commettre le meurtre

quel est le contexte ? quelles sont les "capabilities" évoquées dans le raisonnement qui précède la phrase ? ...


----------



## JennaP1984

not beyond her intellectual means, she has it in her to murder! pscyhologically!


----------



## LV4-26

Je pense qu'il s'agit de ses moyens "moraux". Autrement dit, she's capable of murdering someone. Elle ne reculerait pas devant un meurtre.
Mais bon, sans davantage de contexte, j'ai quand même un peu l'impression de jouer aux devinettes.

EDIT : I've just seen Jenna's answer. It seems I was on the right track...or was I? Do you mean moral capabilities, i.e. she's unscrupulous enough to become a murderer?


----------



## JennaP1984

yes thats what i mean LV4-26.... so how can i phrase it?


----------



## danielle_davout

C'est une meurtrière en puissance (s'il elle n'a jamais commis de meurtre et qu'on la sent prête à en commettre un)

Elle a tout ce qu'il faut pour tuer.


----------



## JennaP1984

hmm, not sure if any of the above mean what i want to say...


----------



## danielle_davout

autre essai :
Elle a le mental d'un assassin


----------



## danielle_davout

comme déjà dit, 
elle ne reculerait pas devant le meurtre


----------



## LV4-26

danielle_davout said:
			
		

> comme déjà dit,
> elle ne reculerait pas devant le meurtre


C'était conçu, au départ, pour n'être qu'une paraphrase mais, après tout, ça pourrait faire une traduction, quoique un peu libre.

Obviously, a literal translation doesn't fit here. The closest we could get would be "le meurtre n'est pas au-delà de ses capacités" but it wouldn't sound right in French.

Another suggestion : _elle est tout à fait capable de commettre un meurtre.
_But then again, it means turning a negative statement into an affirmative one.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

LV4-26 said:
			
		

> Another suggestion : _elle est tout à fait capable de commettre un meurtre._
> But then again, it means turning a negative statement into an affirmative one.


Ou même sans "commettre" non ?
"elle est tout à fait capable de meurtre"...


----------



## LV4-26

KaRiNe_Fr said:
			
		

> Ou même sans "commettre" non ?
> "elle est tout à fait capable de meurtre"...


J'y ai pensé aussi mais, à la réflexion, je préfère avec "commettre". Des goûts et des couleurs....


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

LV4-26 said:
			
		

> J'y ai pensé aussi mais, à la réflexion, je préfère avec "commettre". Des goûts et des couleurs....


Oui, ça s'entend beaucoup dans les polars...
Mais en fait, est-ce seulement correct ? (je veux dire : sans commettre)


----------



## JennaP1984

she didnt actually murder someone though, it was just suspected that she tried... by saying murder is not beyond her capabilities, its saying she may be capable, but not definitely... by saying elle est tout a fait capable de meurtre i think its too definite, too affirmative... in this context!


----------



## timpeac

So a specific murder has been committed? If so, how about "il n'est donc pas hors de question qu'elle ait commis ce meutre" ?


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

JennaP1984 said:
			
		

> she didnt actually murder someone though, it was just suspected that she tried... by saying murder is not beyond her capabilities, its saying she may be capable, but not definitely... by saying elle est tout a fait capable de meurtre i think its too definite, too affirmative... in this context!


Elle en est capable ne signifie pas qu'elle l'a fait réellement... On imagine bien qu'elle ait pu le faire. Il n'y a aucune preuve.
Par exemple, je suis tout à capable de dire n'importe quoi. Pour autant, à l'instant, je ne l'ai pas fait. 
(quoique... ?)


----------



## danielle_davout

timpeac said:
			
		

> So a specific murder has been committed? If so, how about "il n'est donc pas hors de question qu'elle ait commis ce meutre" ?


Est-ce que "the" dans "*the* murder is not beyond her capabilities" ne signifie pas qu'un meutre a été commis ? (vrai question = j'aimerais une réponse svp)

If so,
Elle en serait tout à fait capable, comme le dit Karin


----------



## timpeac

danielle_davout said:
			
		

> Est-ce que "the" dans "*the* murder is not beyond her capabilities" ne signifie pas qu'un meutre a été commis ? (vrai question = j'aimerais une réponse svp)
> 
> If so,
> Elle en serait tout à fait capable, comme le dit Karin


 
Le meurtre pourrait avoir lieu dans le futur - une bande d'assassins décident qui d'entre eux va faire le coup par exemple.

Je trouve la suggestion de Karine un peu trop forte parce qu'en anglais nous avons, plus ou moins, "pas impossible" (not beyond) plutôt que "tout à fait possible" - vous voyez ce que je veux dire ?


----------



## JennaP1984

i'm very confused now!

i don't know what to write!


----------



## JennaP1984

ok i mean murder is not beyond her capabilities, rather than THE murder, there is an error in the first post...

how about meutre ne serait pas au-dessus de ses capacités  ?


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

timpeac said:
			
		

> Le meutre pourrait avoir lieu dans le futur - une bande d'assassins décident qui entre eux va faire le coup par exemple.
> 
> Je trouve la suggestion de Karine un peu trop fort parce qu'en anglais nous avons, plus ou moins, "pas impossible" (not beyond) plutôt que "tout à fait possible" - vous voyez ce que je veux dire ?


Oui, je vois ce que tu veux dire. 
Mais si "tout à fait" est fort (tu as tout à fait raison !), il ne s'applique ici qu'à la "possibilité" de meurtre. Pas au meurtre lui-même (qu'il ait déjà eu lieu ou non). Je ne sais pas si je suis très claire là... Si ?


----------



## LV4-26

JennaP1984 said:
			
		

> ok i mean murder is not beyond her capabilities, rather than THE murder, there is an error in the first post...
> 
> how about meutre ne serait pas au-dessus de ses capacités  ?


In any event, the article is needed in French.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

timpeac said:
			
		

> Le meurtre pourrait avoir lieu dans le futur - une bande d'assassins décident qui entre eux va faire le coup par exemple.
> 
> Je trouve la suggestion de Karine un peu trop fort parce qu'en anglais nous avons, plus ou moins, "pas impossible" (not beyond) plutôt que "tout à fait possible" - vous voyez ce que je veux dire ?


C'est un peu comme "elle pourrait très bien tuer quelqu'un". Ca ne signifierait pas qu'elle l'a bel et bien tué... (ni même très bien tué, d'ailleurs.  ).


----------



## timpeac

KaRiNe_Fr said:
			
		

> Oui, je vois ce que tu veux dire.
> Mais si "tout à fait" est fort (tu as tout à fait raison !), il ne s'applique ici qu'à la "possibilité" de meurtre. Pas au meurtre lui-même (qu'il ait déjà eu lieu ou non). Je ne sais pas si je suis très claire là... Si ?


 
Si, tu es fort claire

Mais je dirais que nous avons ici 4 degrés - impossible (pas possible), pas impossible, possible, tout-à-fait possible - et qu'ici il s'agit du deuxième. Je ne sais pas si ça c'est clair non plus !


----------



## JennaP1984

timpeac said:
			
		

> Si, tu es fort claire
> 
> Mais je dirais que nous avons ici 4 degrés - impossible (pas possible), pas impossible, possible, tout-à-fait possible - et qu'ici il s'agit du deuxième. Je ne sais pas si ça c'est clair non plus !


 
yes i think that pas impossible is more appropriate in this context than tout a fait, which is too strong. this is just speculation that due to her history of attempted murder (perhaps, this isnt definite either) murder is not beyond her capabilities.

so can i say le meurtre ne serait pas au dessus de des capacités??


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

timpeac said:
			
		

> Si, tu es fort claire
> 
> Mais je dirais que nous avons ici 4 degrés - impossible (pas possible), pas impossible, possible, tout-à-fait possible - et qu'ici il s'agit du deuxième. Je ne sais pas si ça c'est clair non plus !


Oui je comprends toujours.
Mais on a un peu glissé des "capacités" aux "possibilités" là (je crois d'ailleurs que le glissement vient de moi...).
Je crois en fait que la capacité de commettre un meurtre, on l'a ou on ne l'a pas. On ne peut pas l'avoir un peu. C'est pourquoi, tu as raison, le "tout à fait" sonne définitif.


----------



## LV4-26

JennaP1984 said:
			
		

> so can i say le meurtre ne serait pas au dessus de des capacités??


If the original sentence really means that morality wouldn't stop her from committing a murder, the word _capacités_ doesn't fit here as it can only refer to physcial or intellectual capabilities (i.e. she is strong enough / or she's clever enough). 
The rest of the sentence would be fine.


----------



## LV4-26

Je suis assez d'accord avec KaRiNe.
_is not beyond her capabilities _veut dire qu'elle en est capable.
Dire qu'elle _en est tout à fait/parfaitement capable_ n'ajoute rien du point de vue du sens. Cela rend seulement la phrase plus idiomatique, plus "française".

Donc, sur le plan du sens, on ne change absolument rien.

En revanche, il est exact que l'on modifie le style : on perd la litote. (understatement).

Si l'on tient absolument à garder cette litote, on peut aller dans le sens de Tim ("hors de question") et dire :
_Il n'est pas impensable qu'elle puisse commettre un meurtre.

_Mais cela revient à déplacer légèrement la question ; on change le sujet de la phrase.

Une autre mnière de garder la litote serait de revenir à une de mes propositions : _par conséquent, elle ne reculerait pas devant un meurtre.

_Addendum : while _capacités_ can't refer to moral capabilities, _capable de_ can.


----------



## timpeac

Now Karine has found a friend I won't feel so bad about contradicting her

Well, for me "she is perfectly capable of murder" is very far from "murder is not beyond her capabilities". My two lumps of sugar.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

timpeac said:
			
		

> Now Karine has found a friend I won't feel so bad about contradicting her
> 
> Well, for me "she is perfectly capable of murder" is very far from "murder is not beyond her capabilities". My two lumps of sugar.


Hum, LV a seulement dit "assez". 
Et avec un conditionnel. Ca passerait pas mieux ?


----------



## timpeac

KaRiNe_Fr said:
			
		

> Hum, LV a seulement dit "assez".
> Et avec un conditionnel. Ca passerait pas mieux ?


 
No!!!! Sorry


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

timpeac said:
			
		

> No!!!! Sorry


Et avec un peu d'eau ?


----------



## danielle_davout

je révise mentalement mes bulletins scolaires

elle est parfaitement capable de réussir
elle a les capacités nécessaires
c'est dans ses cordes
ce n'est pas en dehors de sa portée
c'est dans ses moyens
 dommage qu'elle soit ... ou il faut qu'elle poursuive ses efforts ...

les qualités nécessaires à une réussite scolaire sont bien connues, on a pas vraiment besoin de les expliciter 
c'est le meurtre qui brouille tout

quelles sont les dispositions nécessaires à un meurtrier ?

tuer est à sa portée, pourrait dire un professionnel du crime


mais oui le problème est là
tous les mots proposés pour traduire "capability" ont un sens très positif en français !


----------



## JennaP1984

_Il n'est pas impensable qu'elle puisse commettre un meurtre._

Il like this one!


----------



## Jim69

On pourrait dire :
"Le meutre est dans ses cordes."


----------



## JennaP1984

aaaaah! i don't know what to use!


----------



## Agnès E.

Commettre un meurtre ne lui ferait pas peur.

?


----------



## CARNESECCHI

Hello,
 
Puisque c'est "the murder", j'aurais tendance à penser qu'il s'agit de "ce meutre",
Et puisque "capabilities" recouvre à la fois un potentiel intellectuel et physique, ce que fait aussi le mot "capacités",

je proposerais (j'ai relu le fil et je n'ai pas vu cette proposition)
"Ce le meurtre n'est pas au-delà de ses capacités"

Ce qui peut convenir à la fois, selon le contexte, à un meurtre passé dont elle est soupçonnée, ou un meutre potentiel. Et lui accorderait, selon le contexte encore, les capacités morales et physiques de le faire ou de l'avoir fait.
Hope it helps!


----------



## timpeac

Salut Luc ! Non, dans son message no. 21 Jenna dit qu'elle avait tort d'écrire ce "the".


----------



## CARNESECCHI

Ah! Evidemment, si "on" me tire dans le dos!!!

Je corrige! Mais reste tout de même qu'_elle est un coupable potentiel_ (un crime quantique  ???) car "le meutre n'est pas au-delà de ses capacités".


----------



## Agnès E.

Je n'aime pas cette utilisation de _capacités_.  En français, il s'agit davantage d'un terme positif que d'un terme négatif, plus souvent utilisé dans le sens d'intelligence, de possibilités intellectuelles. Vraiment, je l'éviterais ici.

En fait, ma proposition préférée, la plus naturelle, est celle de Jean-Michel (LV4-26) : *elle ne reculerait pas devant un meurtre*. Ce n'est pas une traduction littérale, mais c'est ce qu'un Français dirait, je trouve. Le reste sent sa trad à dix kilomètres.


----------



## Jim69

"Il n'est pas impossible qu'elle soit capable de tuer quelqu'un"

Là on s'éloigne de la forme de la phrase d'origine. Mais il me semble que c'est le sens non ?


----------



## Jim69

Ou "elle est capable de dégommer quelqu'un" mais là ça fait un peu style Michel Audiard


----------



## timpeac

> "Il n'est pas impossible qu'elle soit capable de tuer quelqu'un"


This thread is very interesting. There is clearly something more than pure translation here because all the anglophones have suggested something along these lines whereas all the francophones before Jim, with the possible exception of LV4-26's rather à contre-coeur (Si l'on tient absolument à garder cette litote) _Il n'est pas impensable qu'elle puisse commettre un meurtre, _prefer the non-double negative simple "she is capable..." (or some similar phrase).

Is it perhaps a stylistic difference that French avoids an effective double negative (equalling a positive) and favours a simple positive sentence?

Oh perhaps it is the understatement (litotes) that LV4-26 refers to that French doesn't like? It certainly is very common in English.


----------

